# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotografías aéreas de la construcción de Mularroya (Septiembre de 2015)

## Avioneto

Saludos compañeros amantes de los embalses!

Pude pasar por Mularroya y aquí os dejo unas fotillos de cómo van las obras (fuente: uno mismo)...


Vista general desde el Noreste, con algunas cortinas de lluvia al fondo:




La presa desde más cerca, puede verse su desagüe de fondo y la cantera de la que se están extrayendo materiales:




Vista de las obras donde pueden distinguirse perfectamente las diferentes capas de materiales del núcleo
y dónde quedará asentada la presa sobre la ladera Norte:




Movimiento de tierras al norte de la presa. En esta zona parecen amontonarse algunos
bloques de piedra para el revestimiento exterior:




La presa algo más cerca, su alta torre, visible desde la autovía, parece estar ya terminada.
Justo al Sur, una excavadora lista para colocar los bloques del piedra del
revestimiento exterior que se apilan alineados a su lado:




Vista de la presa aguas abajo. En esta fotografía puede aprecirase la entrada de aguas hacia el desagüe de fondo:




Cantera de la zona Sur. Como puede verse ya se han formado algunas balsas de agua:




La cantera de la zona Sur algo más cerca. De aquí parece que se están sacando
la mayor parte de los bloques de piedra utilizados para la construcción de la presa:




Otra vista de la cantera de la ladera Sur:




Y finalmente algunas edificaciones junto al cauce que evidentemente quedarán bajo las aguas.
También pueden verse en la primera y segunda fotografías:



Hasta pronto!!

----------

aberroncho (21-sep-2015),Embalses (22-sep-2015),F. Lázaro (21-sep-2015),HUESITO (21-sep-2015),Jonasino (21-sep-2015),perdiguera (21-sep-2015),sergi1907 (21-sep-2015),termopar (21-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015),willi (25-sep-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a tus magníficas fotografías se puede apreciar que algunos materiales se extraen de más lejos. Me parece que el núcleo.

----------

Avioneto (25-sep-2015)

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas gracias por estos reportajes que nos haces...una maravilla de fotos.

----------

Avioneto (25-sep-2015)

----------

